

Surely you are joking Mr. Feynman - digamber_kamat
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/347
Richard Feynman's autobiography. Feynman is a big name in world of Physics. In his book he tells interesting stories of his life. They are funny and entertaining.
======
amit_pradhan
I had read this book few months back. The link just refreshed my memory. The
book is an amazing read.

